# Just wanted to show part of my Gallery



## Gaer (Jul 31, 2022)

Separating my gallery into a Western section and a spiritual creations section.  Here is what I roped off for the Western.
Shows my bronzes, my paintings, my old 1920's saddles, some Western antiques, and varied stuff.
See that floor of Mexican saltillo pavers?  I put that in myself!
Haven't finished the other sections yet.  I was closed for covid.  Don't like selling things.  Might not open till next Spring!


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 31, 2022)

And here's mine:


----------



## bowmore (Jul 31, 2022)

Gaer,
I am so sad we did not know you when we were in Santa Fe. We would have loved to see you works.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 31, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> And here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232202


Uh,   Looks CREATIVE!!!!


----------



## Davey Do (Aug 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Uh,   Looks CREATIVE!!!!




Thank you. 

Creatively chaotic.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Here are two benches my late husband built from an old broken stage coach.  The stagecoach was irrepairable so he salvaged the bolts, the metal and the lumber off them.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

In your first photo, what’s that wooden (basin?) behind the wooden man.  Did you create him.  

I love your studio.  Beautifully done.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> In your first photo, what’s that wooden (basin?) behind the wooden man.  Did you create him.
> 
> I love your studio.  Beautifully done.


Oh, No, That's an old Indian, wooden basin I use as a display to hold spurs, Western gear, etc.  I have a couple of them.
Love old rustic decor!
Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## Lara (Aug 1, 2022)

You're amazing Gaer. Your studio is so cool...so interesting!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Lara said:


> You're amazing Gaer. Your studio is so cool...so interesting!


Thanks!  This is only the Western part of my gallery. 
The rest will be spiritual and
whatever else I want to put in there.
But, I live in an area of a lot of Western influence.
I'll post more pics after I get it all finished.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 1, 2022)

*Gaer, your talent is stunning. Everything you have created has a sense of Spirit. A life of its own. I am amazed and gratified. As an experiential person, I need to empathetically feel art, rather than just the visual aspects. Thankyou for this privilege.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 1, 2022)

Love it all, @Gaer !   Great job!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2022)

All very nice Gaer, you have a lot to be proud of!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2022)

I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Jan14 (Aug 1, 2022)

Beautiful Gaer you have a gift !


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> In your first photo, what’s that wooden (basin?) behind the wooden man.  Did you create him.
> 
> I love your studio.  Beautifully done.


@Jules
Oh, You meant did I create the man?  Yes, I used to do large Father Christmas figures.  I might get back to making them again but 
this one is a "Cowboy Father Christmas" (if their is such a thing)  haha!


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

Is the slicker from an oil skin or done with clay?  I’m sure they’re highly saleable fellows, Christmas or not.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> Is the slicker from an oil skin or done with clay?  I’m sure they’re highly saleable fellows, Christmas or not.


Fabric clothing.  Only the head and hands are clay.  I've done hundreds of them over the years.  Some had fat tummys and were quite humerous.
@Jules, if you like them, maybe I'll start doing that again!  They are fun to design and make!  I've given away all my furs but I guess I can get more.  and I use real deerhide.  Thanks!


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

Head down to a thrift store.  You’ll find a fur coat or two.  

I like fellows like him who have their own bit of personality.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Separating my gallery intoView attachment 232198 a Western section and a spiritual creations section.  Here is what I roped off for the Western.
> Shows my bronzes, my paintings, my old 1920's saddles, some Western antiques, and varied stuff.
> See that floor of Mexican saltillo pavers?  I put that in myself!
> Haven't finished the other sections yet.  I was closed for covid.  Don't like selling things.  Might not open till next Spring!


You are so incredibly talented.  Your paintings are amazing!


----------



## Gaer (Aug 1, 2022)

@Jules, Are you going to try to make the Father Christmas figures?  If so, I'll be happy to explain exactly how I make them!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

You were certainly blessed with a gift.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @Jules, Are you going to try to make the Father Christmas figures?  If so, I'll be happy to explain exactly how I make them!


No, no more pottery for me anymore.  I appreciate your skills and artistry.  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> No, no more pottery for me anymore.  I appreciate your skills and artistry.  Thanks for the offer.


I can't close this box.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

Gaer said:


> @Jules, Are you going to try to make the Father Christmas figures?  If so, I'll be happy to explain exactly how I make them!


I wish you could teach me, but you live a long distance. Pottery.


Gaer said:


> View attachment 232198
> 
> Separating my gallery into a Western section and a spiritual creations section.  Here is what I roped off for the Western.
> Shows my bronzes, my paintings, my old 1920's saddles, some Western antiques, and varied stuff.
> ...


Amazing. I didn't know this about you.


----------



## Jules (Aug 1, 2022)

@Patricia, if you accidentally Quote a post. 

1. Go to the original post and you’ll now see minus sign in front of the word Quote (bottom right corner).  Just click on that.
or
2.  In the new post, just delete the quoted words.  The box will disappear.

Give either of those things a try.  I think I’m answering your question.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Patricia, if you accidentally Quote a post.
> 
> 1. Go to the original post and you’ll now see a minus minus sign in front of the word Quote (bottom right corner).  Just click on that.
> or
> ...


Thank you.


----------

